# Need help with Roland Vp-540I printer



## looptyloop (Apr 14, 2008)

Any know service tech that can come and fix my printer problems.


----------



## looptyloop (Apr 14, 2008)

Roland VP-540I printer


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

location might be important, unless you are including plane-fare and hotel


----------



## looptyloop (Apr 14, 2008)

mississippi


----------



## looptyloop (Apr 14, 2008)

looptyloop said:


> monticello
> mississippi


----------



## BraaaaapGraphics (Jul 6, 2015)

what's going on with it ?


----------



## looptyloop (Apr 14, 2008)

I put a new printhead on black and after install went to do test print and the black stall does not show. The magenta,cyan, yellow were print fine before I did the install. Now the test print black nothing, cyan nothing, magenta shows, yellow nothing. I was told to change dampers, data cables, and cap tops. I did all that still only magenta showing on test print. All main board fuses were tested and good. I have done dozen normal cleans. (nothing changed) I have put syringe to draw ink out of each color. Black draws good with resistance, cyan no resistance, yellow no resistance. I have checked for air. no sign. I can't do Bias alignment for new printhead because the black ink will not show on print test can print Bias chart to do the alignment for the new head. I am now lost what I have done
wrong.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Why don't you send a service request to Roland? If they help with a service center situated near you


----------



## BraaaaapGraphics (Jul 6, 2015)

JUST HAD THIS PROBLEM ON MY 300I TURNED OUT CABLES WERE NOT MAKING GOOD CONNECTIONS REPLACED THEM AND IT FIXED IT ALL THE CABLES HAVE A THIN PLASTIC PIECE THAT WEARS OUT OR COMES OFF WHEN YOU REMOVE THEM SO THEY ARE NO LONGER MAKING A GOOD CONNECTION ALSO IT USES ALOT OF INK BUT YOU CAN DO A INK REPLACEMENT IN THE MACHINE TO FILL TUBES AND DAMPERS WITH INK BUT MINE WAS DOING SAME THING AS YOURS AND IT WAS CABLES


----------



## looptyloop (Apr 14, 2008)

I had tech here that works on my computers and he put new data cables on it to make sure they were seated right so that is not it. The company that sent the printhead trying to say we shorted it out when installing it. Which digiprint supply


----------



## looptyloop (Apr 14, 2008)

also found out that if cable are seated correctly the machine will come. If not seat deep enough the will not come on.


----------

